# Changing availability



## Coloradoliving (Apr 12, 2020)

When in interviewed for a seasonal position, I gave them my availability as Monday, Tuesday and every other weekend (Friday, Saturday Sunday), all day. The interviewer must have written me down as every weekend because I'm scheduled every weekend, which isn't feasible for me. There are some weekend days I am able to work on the weekends I "can't". I've only been working since Friday so very, very  new. Would it reasonable to print out two months worth of calendars with my true availability and give it to my team lead? Thanks 🙂


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 12, 2020)

Don’t expect alot of hours. Schedules are based on business needs.


----------



## Coloradoliving (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm currently scheduled 40 hours a week on the two weeks out schedule. I took this job anticipating less than 30 hours a week. Actually, in my interview when I said I wanted 21-30 he said it would be more like 12-15 which I'm fine with so I was surprised to be scheduled 40/wk.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 12, 2020)

Be ready for, when the hours get cut.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m surprised they went for the every/other weekend availability bc that’s the kind of schedule perk most non -TLs don’t get.


----------



## Coloradoliving (Apr 12, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> I’m surprised they went for the every/other weekend availability bc that’s the kind of schedule perk most non -TLs don’t get.



Working weekends?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’ve never seen a non team lead get every other weekend off. I have seen very few non team leads get every weekend off but, you must have a very good reason for getting every weekend off.You have a better chance picking either Saturday or Sunday and getting one of those.


----------



## Coloradoliving (Apr 13, 2020)

Talked the the ETL who makes the schedule and got things straightened out. Thanks for all the input!


----------

